# explorer.EXE error



## Lemo1270611 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello,

It is my first post in this forum! I'm very happy  But I have a one problem with my windows 8. When I turn on my pc, I get an error explorer.EXE







.

All is working, but every time I have to click OK.

And I didn't need to install drivers, all is working. Does I have to install them or not? 
Sorry for my English.


----------



## kth (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello
I had same issue
This is Rogue worm behaviour, download its killer : http://download.cnet.com/RogueKiller/3000-8022_4-75764640.html
Execute scan registry and delete bad entries !
Good luck


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I strongly suggest you wait for one of the TSG experts to verify what kth has suggested you do.

Any editing of the registry, no matter how you do it, may lead to real problems.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I doubt it is a virus. More likely a glitch in the install and a corrupted file. 
Open a command prompt (run as Administrator) and type *sfc /scannow*

It will run for quite a while but, hopefully, your installation will then be cleaned up


----------



## kth (Jan 29, 2013)

A virus scan is never a bad thing, what if the tool really finds the worm ? It's always better to remove it!


----------



## kth (Jan 29, 2013)

Let's check manually before doing anything:
Go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows
If you find a key named "load" with a value: C:\Users\YOURNAME\Temp\xxxxxxxx.cmd, then it's a virus! I had exactly same behaviour and same Explorer.exe error like the posted picture without additional information!


----------

